# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Loviisassa matalalattiainen Säffle

## melfstro

Savonlinja on siirtänyt auton #118 (FCJ-921 Volvo B10BLE Säffle System 2000 2+2+1  1997) Loviisaan. Sillä ajetaan katurilinjaa Loviisa-Valko-Vårdö sekä Hästholmenin voimalaitoksen työläisvuoroja, jotka jatkavat joko Vårdöseen tai Ympyrälinjalle. Kyseinen Säffle on aiemmin ajanut mm. Järvenpäässä.
Tämän päiväisiä kuvia löytyy täältä.

----------


## JSL

Viälä 2003 se oli turussa ajossa

----------


## Kotkalainen

Onhan yksi saman sarjan autoista siirretty jo vuonna 2004 Heinolaan. Olihan se vielä vaihtelua Wiimoihin,  joita siellä on Vesasen ajoilta. Myös se oli ensimmäinen matalalattiabussi Heinolassa. Voi tavata linjoilla 1 ja 2, lukuunottamatta kesäisin ja joskus viikonloppusin.

----------

